# Como funciona el mecanismo scaneo en los mecanicos



## ThaConectted (May 17, 2009)

Hola amigos del foro bueno mi inquietud es vaga pero quiero dejarla bien clara, miren muchas veces cuando se nos descompone nuestro auto lo que hacemos es llevarlo a un scanner a ver que tiene, bueno pues mi duda es como funciona ese tipo de mecanismo y como hacen los mecanicos para ver en pantalla el problema.
Supongo que el coche debe de tener un lugar donde se puede poner en linea con la computadora y asi ver la falla, me podrian decir como funciona ese mecanismo, es decir todos los sensores estan conectados de tal forma que se pude previsualizar la estructura del automovil en pantalla , o como es, en que lugar generalmente se encuentra este puerto para conectarse con la maquina . bueno gracias


----------



## VValdo (May 18, 2009)

Hola recien investigue y el metodo es conectar un cable llamado OBD2 (II) en una entrada que debe estar debajo del volante.
Conecta el cable y toma los datos manejados por la computadora de abordo traido por todos los sensores instalados en el auto.
Con un software o un aparato especial registra el codigo de error y que elemento emite esa falla.


----------



## cesartm (May 18, 2009)

La ultima vez que aparecio una luz Check Engine en mi badass truck fue cuando la deje con el puro olor de la gas, mi primo me presto su scaner, muy bueno por supuesto pero puedes conseguir uno baratisimo.
Esa vez me indico el codigo PO171, PO174, ? antes de ir con el mecanico, investigue en los manuales e internet, lo que me hizo dar cuenta que no es solo un factor sino varios lo que provocan que uno o varios sensores indique a la computadora que algo esta mal.

En mi caso mucha gente solo remplazo un codo en la aspiradora donde esta el intake, otros cambiando la bomba del gas y filtro de este, otros el filtro de aire y otros que era el que no queria fue el sensor del MAF, ya que cuesta mas o menos u$200, por lo pronto hice los de los filtros hace un mes y desconecte los cables de la bateria para borrar la memoria ya que no se desaparece asi nomas y no an vuelto la luz del check, pero si lo hace tendre que llevarla para que alguien la arregle.

P.D. Para F150 el sensor MAF es un pequeno alambre donde pasa el aire desde tu filtro hasta donde termina el conducto de plastico, no toques y solo limpialo con spray para limpiar electronicos.

*Agregado hace 2 mins.*
Para chegar fugas de aire, compra un spray para limpiar frenos y con el motor prendidorocia el limpiador y si hay un cambio en las revoluciones debe de haber una fuga.


----------



## LMarVg (Sep 1, 2009)

Hola. Estoy investigando la forma de comunicarme con la ECU de mi auto. Hasta ahora solo se que utiliza un protocolo J1850 PWM....cierto? Alguien me podria decir donse sacar información sobre este protocolo?? es decir como se transmiten los bytes, el tiempo, y la forma de controlar este bus.

muchas gracias


----------



## shadowpucci (Sep 2, 2009)

LMarVg dijo:


> Hola. Estoy investigando la forma de comunicarme con la ECU de mi auto. Hasta ahora solo se que utiliza un protocolo J1850 PWM....cierto? Alguien me podria decir donse sacar información sobre este protocolo?? es decir como se transmiten los bytes, el tiempo, y la forma de controlar este bus.
> 
> muchas gracias



Ese detalle no te lo puedo dar ahora porque no me tome el tiempo de medir las formas de onda ni los timing aun... pero de lo que estoy seguro (ya que mi auto tambien  es j1850) es que la interfase que arme anda, la encontras con toda la información en www.obddiag.net ;D


----------



## aguevara (Sep 2, 2009)

El protocolo utilizado como un estandar por la industria automotriz (GM, Ford, Chrysler, Mazda, Toyota, Hundai, Fiat, BMW, Mercedes Benz, etc etc etc) es LIN Bus, pueden encontrar información en la web acerca de este protocolo, ademas microchip maneja PICs que soportan este tipo de comunicacion.

Saludos


----------



## tecnogirl (Sep 2, 2009)

Les aporto otros enlaces que tocan el tema:

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/...u-computadora-abordo-scanner-automotor-20613/
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f17/identificar-extrano-puerto-automovil-20572/
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f28/computadora-auto-construir-lector-20006/

Salu2.


----------



## Bertifox (Dic 13, 2009)

Hola foristas, alguien sabe de algun enlace que de pistas para hacer un software para scanner ELM327 o que de sus especificaciones  de los diferentes protocolos.

Saludos


----------



## JoniDf (Dic 13, 2009)

ThaConectted dijo:


> mi duda es como funciona ese tipo de mecanismo y como hacen los mecanicos para ver en pantalla el problema.
> Supongo que el coche debe de tener un lugar donde se puede poner en linea con la computadora y asi ver la falla, me podrian decir como funciona ese mecanismo, es decir todos los sensores estan conectados de tal forma que se pude previsualizar la estructura del automovil en pantalla , o como es, en que lugar generalmente se encuentra este puerto para conectarse con la maquina . bueno gracias


 
Hola ! lo que se hace es lo siguiente :
con una interface y un software se accede al auto mediante la interface de diagnostico del mismo 
La ecu tiene la posibilidad de almacenar fallas que puden ser : intermitente ( aparece cuando se desconecta un sensor con el auto en contacto y luego se conecta o cuando hay una falla de a ratos ) 
falla fija o presente ( cuando un sensor esta mal o hay un problema en la instalacion electrica o en la misma ecu )
el software da las opciones de leer las averias de la ecu o entrar en un panel de mediciones que en base a los valores de los sensores nos podemos llegar a dar cuenta de la falla.
Que un sensor este fuera de valor en la pantalla no significa que este este mal...
Hay que ver que mide este y ver por que esta fuera de valor si por falla del sensor o falla del motor 
Saludos !


----------



## Bertifox (Dic 13, 2009)

Hola foristas, tengo un escanner ELM327 v1.5a, deseo lograr leer los datos que entrega este scanner, tengo instalado varios software de diagnostico pero estos no cumplen con lo que necesito, requiero solo leer las RPM, Velocidad, Marcha y uno que otro dato, yo programo en Delphi y tengo instalado Async Pro un componente que me permite hacer la lectura del puerto serial, hice una pequeña aplicación que se supone debe leer la info entregada por el scanner pero no logro recibir ningun caracter.

Si alguno de Uds. tiene alguna idea que puede estar pasando, será que debo enviar una consulta para recibir alguna respuesta o estos scanner entregan la info constantemente de acuerdo a los diferentes protocolos que manejan estos aparatos.

Cualquier comentario será valorado.

Saludos


----------



## elbrujo (Ene 29, 2010)

Alguno tiene estos soft necesarios para esa interfase?


----------



## elbrujo (Ene 31, 2010)

Ya los consegui los soft. No es simplemente leer el puerto, te tienes que conectar con la ECU y seguir el frame con el protocolo para tu vehiculo. aca va una soga : http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/OBD-II_PIDs


----------

